# DIY N-Ext Product Recipes Guide



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Would love one place for everyone to park their DIY recipes of next products. Would love to see what you're doing as an alternative.

Look forward to your recipes.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

This is what I got from K4L. I need to figure out pricing overall. Need to factor in the ease of use with Next products.

Any others are welcomed. I work in healthcare. No affiliation with Greene County. Just looking for alternatives.

7-0-0 GreeNe EfFect = Green Lawn and Turf - . https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/green-lawn-and-turf/ 
N-Ext Humic 12 = Humic Acid - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/humic-acid/
4-0-2 FloraGreene = Extreme Blend - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/
D-thatch = Humic/Endo Blend - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/humic-endo-blend/
0-0-2 MicroGreene = Micro Nutrient Pack - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/micro-nutrient-pack/ 
N-Ext Iron = Green Lawn and Turf - link above
18-0-1 Greene Punch = Extreme Blend - link above
9-0-1 Greene Punch = Extreme Blend - link above 
16-21-2 Greene POP = Bud Hardener - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/bud-hardener/
Buffer UP = PH UP - https://www.kelp4less.com/product-category/ph/
Buffer Down = PH Down - https://www.kelp4less.com/product-category/ph/
N-Ext Sea-K = Kelp Powder - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/kelp/
N-Ext RGS = Kelp Humic Blend - https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-kelp-and-humic-blend/


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Or K4L


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for putting this together. It would also be nice to know how best to mix and apply with an Ortho hose end sprayer.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Thanks for putting this together. It would also be nice to know how best to mix and apply with an Ortho hose end sprayer.


I know. It would be great to have one place to go to for diy mixes. @g-man is usually very helpful.

Hopefully people start adding recipes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Pologuy I don't use these products, so I can't be of much help. Maybe getting the data into an excel file (google sheets) might help (NPK x application rate)/cost.


----------



## fizzistuff (Mar 3, 2021)

To make Humic-12 you need 1 LB (453g) of Humic acid from K4L per Gallon of water. It will be cost-effective if you buy it in bulk. 10lb of Humic @ k4l is $125 which is $12.5/Gallon of Humic-12. Anything less than 10lb is not saving you much money.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I haven't updated this list since last summer but here's a spreadsheet of how to make your own:

Google Drive


----------

